# Staying attentive



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 18, 2004)

Have you ever felt like the sermon is &quot;the same old thing&quot; or &quot;I've heard it all before&quot;? Do your eyes and ears glaze over during worship? If so, how do you motivate yourself to stay attentive and &quot;get something&quot; out of the sermon?

[Edited on 7-18-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jul 18, 2004)

Read Richard Steele's &quot;A Remedy For Wandering Thoughts during Worship&quot; J.I. Packer has some good articles on preparing for worship, the Puritan view of Worship.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 18, 2004)

Prayer helps, especially when I've prayed before getting to the service and asked God to teach me something new from the sermon. Doing that tends to give me a feeling of expectation, though the sermon may seem repetitive, that God will indeed teach me something new during the sermon.

I also try and keep in mind that the pastor probably spent much time in prayer, asking God to give him the words and thoughts God wanted the congregation to hear. Knowing this, I remind myself during the most monotonous sermons that its what God wants me to hear and there may be something I've missed about the topic in previous messages.

At times I find myself needing to repent and ask God's forgiveness for my lack of interest in the topic. Imagine hearing a sermon about the crucifixion or resurrection and thinking, &quot;I've heard this message before. Why can't I hear something new for a change?&quot; How humbling it is to realize, &quot;Wait a minute. He's talking about my Savior and I'm tired of hearing the story?!?!&quot; Observing ones attitude towards a sermon topic can be a real eye opener.

Bob

[Edited on 7-18-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 18, 2004)

Taking notes. Praying silent prayers about applying the theme or implied applications of the text.


----------



## govols (Sep 19, 2004)

Patrick,

What were you saying, yawwwwwn, uh, oh, again.

What is most embarassing is knowing that your eyes are crossed as you lift up your head toward the pastor and his eyes make contact with yours just as they come into focus.

If I get comfortable in a soft chair for too long, it doesn't matter who is preaching, etc. I'm out cold.


----------

